# Tumor on Toe



## susanos (Jun 25, 2009)

Hi, I am new to this forum and tried to search for this topic but couldn't find it. My 10-year old Golden has a red, enlarged area on her toe. The base of the nail seems weakened. I took her to the vet and she is trying one week of antibiotics to see if it could be an infection, if that has no effect she will do an xray to see if it might be a tumor. She said they would also xray her lungs to make sure they are clear, and if they are they would recommend removing the toe and doing a biopsy.

I am of course extremely worried, and wondering if it would be better to just do the xray right away. I was also wondering if anyone else has any experience or advice with this type of issue.

Thanks for any help,

Susan and Pippi


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

My dog Josh growing up had a toe amputated due to some abnormal cells in one of his toe pads. We found it because he had this little blister looking thing that kept bleeding, we'd keep taking him to the vet to have it wrapped and it would look healed, then break open again and bleed (little blood dots all over the carpet.. my mom LOVED that lol) and after several times the vet thought, hmm something isn't right here..

They did a biopsy.. found the cells to be not normal, but not conclusive as cancerous.. and we went ahead and decided to have the toe amputated. After the initial healing period (very quick!) he was just fine.. just one toe short. 

Good luck!! I'd go with the biopsy... best way to see if the cells are abnormal or what.. keep us updated!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

That seems drastic to me! Why can't they just remove the tumour?
Something was found on my Golden's tongue yesterday that was removed.
The tongue wasn't removed!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Judi said:


> That seems drastic to me! Why can't they just remove the tumour?
> Something was found on my Golden's tongue yesterday that was removed.
> The tongue wasn't removed!



Because a dog can easily live minus one toe and not even miss it (the same cannot be said about a tongue)... and better to be sure to get ALL the cancerous cells than miss some and have it come back as another tumor.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

If your vet even thought cancer, did she say what kind? Antibiotics work quickly for toe infections...my old guy used to make a habit of ripping toe nails and getting infections(when he went climbing with the kids) So, if it doesn't begin to heal quickly I'd go back for x-rays pronto..the lung X-ray would be to check no cancer metastisis. 

If your vet suspects cancer I'd go to an oncologist for the first surgery...how tumors are first removed can have a big impact on recurrence rates. An orthopedic oncologist would have a much better idea of what it was from sight and location. Just my two cents. Some cancers that are encapsulated are better totally removed than biopsied by needle aspiration. Puncturing them for the needle aspiration can be enough to spread seed cells.


----------



## Cam's Mom (Apr 13, 2007)

Judi, one of the reasons they amputate toes is in removing tumors they want wide margins of clean cells around a tumor. In the foot that's very difficult because of all the tiny bones, and lack of tissue between them. Sometimes whole limb amputation is necessary for tumors of the feet....depending on the tumor type


----------



## susanos (Jun 25, 2009)

*Update*

I want to thank those who responded to my question. I was very surprised when the vet mentioned a tumor and was really worrying. At first I thought I would just bring her in immediately for xrays, then decided to wait a few days to see how her toe looked on the antibiotics. She goes to my regular vet (I saw her colleague last time) tomorrow for a re-check, but the toe is much less red and swollen so I am cautiously optimistic that it was an infection. I will let you know how the visit goes tomorrow.

Thanks again,

Susan and Pippi


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I hope that Pippi just injured it and it is nothing like a tumor. Good luck and let us know what they say.


----------



## susanos (Jun 25, 2009)

*Vet Visit*

I took Pippi to my regular vet today for her toe recheck. She thinks the growth on Pippi's toe is a papilloma based on its appearance and how it is attached. She said the toe was probably red because the papilloma somehow bothered Pippi and she licked at it (rather than its having been infected). She wants me to keep a close eye on it and bring her in if there are any changes, but does not believe there is any reason to be concerned about cancer at this point. She said it is possible it will fall off on its own. Based on what I have read on the internet, it's somewhat equivalent to warts in people. I've been going to this vet for more than 20 years and have a lot of confidence in her diagnostic skills. Pippi is not licking at her foot at all so it doesn't seem to be bothering her at all.

If I can get a picture of the growth I will try to post it here (if I can figure out how to do that, it looks to me like I have to put pictures up on photobucket or equivalent and then link it by URL, is that correct?).

Thanks,

Susan and Pippi


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum. Fingers crossed that the lump heals itself.

As for posting you can either attach the photobucket image code or you can upload them directly here by clicking on the "Manage attachements" below your post window. Browse to the photo you want and upload.


----------

